# استفسار عاجل عن اهدأ مكيف سبليت؟؟



## منووله البحرين (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد تحري وبحث عن افضل المكيفات الاسبليت واهدأها<<<< حيث يهمني الهدوء بشكل كبير
جراء ماعانيته من بعض المكيفات امثال سامسونج وغيره وصوته المزعج جداً الاشبه بمكيف الوندوز
اود مشورتكم في اهدأ المكيفات حيث استقريت على افضلهم جودة وكفاءة ولكن لااعلم عنهم شيئ من
حيث الهدوء
1_ دايكن
2_ فوجي
3_ او جنرال
كماسمعت عن المستوبيشي انه جيد ولكن لافكرة لي عنه
ارجو افادتي بشكل عاجل حيث عزمت على شراء احدهم خلال هذين اليومين
واردد الهدوء ثم الهدوء (( ابي مكيف مادري عنه شغال والا لا من زود هدوئه:75)


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 مارس 2010)

دايكن ممتاز 

تحياتي لك


----------



## منووله البحرين (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي ممتاز وهادئ؟
هذا اهم شي؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 مارس 2010)

ممتاز مـــــــا شاء الله 

تحياتي ومبرووووك مقدماً


----------



## منووله البحرين (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعود من جديد لاستفسر عن مكيف نوع آخر عن الدايكن لان الدايكن للاسف تم نفاذه من المخزن
وتحول وكالته الى شخص آخر مما يتطلب وقت لحين وصول الاجهزة بالاضافة الى سعره المرتفع جداً
والغير مناسب,, انا محتارة جداً وقد اتيت هنا لاهل الخبرة والاختصاص وارجو الرد بالتفصيل الممل
عن اكثر المكيفات جودة وهدوء وارجو عدم اهمالي كما سبق الا من الاخ الكريم الذي تفضل بالرد عليي
سمعت ان هناك الكثير من المكيفات الهادئة وذات الجودة العالية 
مكيف مستوبيشي هل منهم؟ لاني افكر بشرائه
او بانسونيك او توشيبا اوغيره ان وجد؟؟


----------



## منووله البحرين (29 مارس 2010)

???????????????????????????


----------



## طالب للعلم (30 مارس 2010)

الاخت منووله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...
بالنسبة للمكيفات الي ذكرتي فان الفوجي والاو جنرال نفس المصنع يعني نفس المكيف ولكن يتغير الاسم فقط وصوته هادي خاصة عند وضع المروحة على اضعف درجة وجودتة عالية وصناعتة تايلندية وقد يؤخذ علية شكلة التقليدي...
اما الباناسونك(panasonic) فيوجد فيه خاصية Quiet Mode وهي تعني الهدوء التام ولها زر خاص في الريموت يتم تشغيلها او ايقافها حسب الرغبة ويكون صوت واداء المروحة عند تشغيل هذه الميزة هادئ جدا ويوجد به كذلك ميزة الايونات السالبة ION ويوجد به كذلك ميزة Powerful Mode وتعني القوة القصوى وتستخدم عند بداية التشغيل عندما تكون درجة حرارة الغرفة عالية وكذلك ميزة Super alleru buster filter وهي فلتر لازالة البكتريا والعفن هذه المواصفات للموديلات المتوفرة بالسعودية والتي تنتهي موديلاتها بالحروفDKSوهو صناعة ماليزية وشكلة جميل وخاصة ان علية عرض حاليا في السعودية يصل الى 25% خصم حيث يصل سعرة 18 وحدة ال2450 ريال بعد ان كان يصل الى 3400.
اما المستوبيشي فهو نوعيين الكترك والآخر دايا ولكن لا اعرف عنهم شيء لاني لم يسبق وان جربتهم وخاصة ان وضعهم في السعودية ضعيف من ناحية الانتشار والاستخدام خاصة في الاونة الاخيرة.
وهذه المكيفات التي ذكرت تعتبر الافضل لدينا في سوق السعودية والاكثر انتشارا على مستوى الجودة باستثناء الباناسونك الذي انقطع عن السوق السعودي لمدة 5سنوات وعاد هذا الموسم بقوة وبسعر استثنائي بالاضافة لدايكن التايلندي الصنع(لانة حاليا يتم انتاجة في الصين ومن المتوقع وصولة للخليج خلال الايام المقبلة)ومعلوماتي عن المكيفات (فوجي+باناسونك)من واقع تجربة.
ارجوا اني قدمت لكي مبتغاك وآسف على اللإطالة وانا مستعد لاي استفسار او معلومة قد تفيدك ولا تترددي في ذلك..
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## منووله البحرين (30 مارس 2010)

هلا اخوي طالب العلم
واخيراً لقيت من يرد علي,,, اجابة كافيه ووافية بس كنت اتمنى لوعطيتني معلومات اكثر عن مكيف المستوبيشي
لان هو المرجع بالنسبه لي,, سمعت يتكلمون عن هدوئه بس مادري اذا هادئ اولا
البانسونيك من ناحية السعر ممتاز جداً ويناسبني وحتى بالبحرين عندنا عليه عروض بس مترددة في شراءه
اخاف يكون مو ذاك الزود في الهدوء لان ماارغب بأي صوت ابداً
هل البانسونيك بنفس جودة المستوبيشي ؟؟ ايهم افضل؟؟
ومن رايك هل اتوكل عالله واخذ البانسونيك؟؟ على ضمانتك يكون مومزعج؟
ومشكور اخوي لانك رديت عليي وماقصرت فيك الخير


----------



## طالب للعلم (30 مارس 2010)

الاخت منوولة السلام عليكم ..
بالنسبة للازعاج نوعان الاول صادر من صوت المروحة وتحرك الغاز والآخر صوت ناتج عن تحرك او خلل في تركيب المكيف مما ينتج اصوات (طقطقة) وغيرة.بالنسبة للاول غالبية المكيفات ذات الجودة العالية(باناسونك,فوجي,مستوبيشي,دايكن,او جنرال)تكون اصواتها هادئة خاصة عند وضع المروح على اقل سرعة.يتميز الدايكن بوجود خمس سرعات للمروحة ليتيح مرونة اكبر في التحكم بالمروحة ويتميز الباناسونك ب Quiet Mode وهي هدوء اضافي ويمكن معرفة قوة الصوت عن طريق الرجوع الى الكتالوجات او مواقع الشركات على الانترنت حيث يوضح فيها قوة صوت الوحدة الداخلية بالديسبل (decibel)واختصارة(db)وبذلك يمكنك معرفة الاهداء صوتا.
اما ما يخص المستوبيشي فكما قلت لك سابقا هناك نوعان الاولmitsubishi electric والآخرmitsubishi daya والاول افضل جودة واغلى سعر غير ان كلا النوعين انقرض لدينا في السعودية بسبب الوكيل واصبح قليل ونادر الانتشار ولم سبق لي ان تعاملت به او جربتة.
اما عن نصيحتي بالباناسونيك او ضماني علية لا يمكن لي ان اضمنه وهي في الاخير قناعات شخصية واذواق ولكن لاتنسي فرق الميزات والجانب المادي ايضا اما بالنسبة لي فانا جربت الفوجي والباناسونك والدايكن .
واخيرا حاولي زيارة الوكلاء في معارضهم حتى لو لم تقومي بالشراء منهم فهم في الغالب يقومون بتشغيل وحدة عرض داخل معارضهم وتري وتسمعي على الطبيعة وتجدي لديهم كتالوجات بها مواصفات الجهاز الفنية تمكنك من معرفة الفرق وقوة الصوت.
واخيرا اسف على الاطالة ولا تتردي في اي استفسار او طلب معلومة وانا جاهز وشكرا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي طالب علم اجابة شافيه وكافيه وتنم عن خبرة وإطلاع, وتحياتي للمهندس محمد عبدالفتاح

اختي الكريمة

انصح بمكيف ماركة lg مكيف يلقب بالقولد ( gold ) يتميز بالهدوء وكذلك نظام القلتره عالي الجودة لمحبي الحفاظ على الصحة. اذا احببت ان تشتريه تأكدي من جميع القطع كورية الاصل .
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الباناسونيك ثم الدايكن ثم الفوجي و اذا كنتي لا ترغبي في صوت اطلاقا فانه بامكانك استخدام فوجي كونسيلد و يتم تركيب وحدته تاداخلية اما في غرفة الملابس او الحمام المجاور للغرفة ويؤخذ منه دكت مبطن من الداخل بطبقة عزل صوتي و ينتهي الدكت بجزء فليكسبل دكت مركب عليه مخرج الهواء ه


----------



## kareem922 (1 أبريل 2010)

عندي مكيف سبلت ماركه universal air لعبت بالشبكة التوزيع الاسلاك الكهربائيه احد الورش ولم نستطيع ارجاع التوزيع الاصلي لدائره الاصليه الكهربائيه حيث لايوجد لدينا خارطه لهذ المكيف نامل ترسلو لنا اذا امكن خارطة التوزيع ولكم الشكر والتقدير المكيف صناعه بحرينيه


----------



## منووله البحرين (12 أبريل 2010)

اهلاً مجدداً
الظاهر ليس لي نصيب في شراء المستوبيشي فهو ايضاً قد نفذ من الوكالة ولايتوفر سوى الطنين ونص
فمافوق وانا بحاجة فقط الى طن ونصف وبناء على مشورتكم فسأتوكل عالله واشتري الباناسونيك
وارجو كما ذكر الاخوة ان يكون مكيف هادئ ومريح ويدوم لفترة طويلة


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (14 أبريل 2010)

نعم مكيفات lg وخصوصا البلازما صوت هادي مواسير نحاسية


----------



## منووله البحرين (15 أبريل 2010)

ادري طفشتكم
خلاص بشتري توشيبا ابي اعرف من عنده وهل فيه مشاكل من ناحية الصوت والبرودة؟
وهل يدوم لفترة طويلة دون مشاكل؟؟


----------



## مصعبا (18 مايو 2010)

اهدأ تكييف رأيته هو تكييف إفرست وهو من انتاج شركة صينية اسمها مديا وهى تملك تقريبا 35فى المائة من شركة كارير وكذلك لها نصييب بشركة فريش على حد علمى


----------

